
Banned from guns, Texas gave him a license anyway - anigbrowl
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/politics/texas/article/Banned-from-guns-Texas-gave-him-a-license-13950790.php
======
masonic
This article is riddled with factual errors. This one paragraph has several:

"In November, records show he used it (his CCW) to purchase a handgun and an
M&P 15 assault-style rifle.

On December 19 he used it to buy another assault rifle.

On December 21 he purchased a .40 caliber handgun.

On Jan. 9, 2017, he bought another assault-style rifle..."

A CCW permit has nothing whatsoever to do with the process of purchasing any
rifle or shotgun. (The same error is repeated regarding shotgun purchases
later in the article.) It is never legal to conceal a rifle or shotgun, even
if one has a CCW license.

Similarly, the Brady law affected handguns only. And it passed in 1993, not
1994 as the article claimed.

